# White Plains, NY - July 11



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's that time again... who's going and who's bringing what for sale/trade, etc?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i might be there.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll be there. I may have a few reginas and matecho's for sale. PM me for details.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Can`t make this one, but I will be at the Sept. one.

John


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to make it but who knows what may get in the way. I would be my first White Plains show, I've been to Manchester a few times.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I might go and will have basti and colon froglets for sale. Please pm me if interested.

rob


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

I will probably go to this and may have 2 bl vents for sale.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not planning to go since there is a show in Maryland the day before. I can have frogs delivered to the show if anyone is interested. I have varadero, two bloodlines of azureus, yellow truncatus, trio of Escudo de veraguas and a bunch of captive bred bumble bee toads (M.stelzneri). 
Randy


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

I will be there as well. 

I have the following for sale:

Nominal imitators 
Tarapoto imitators 
Intermedius

PM or see classified for more info.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It looks like I'll be going to Md. instead of the nexttwo White Plains shows, I'll be at Havre De Grace on July 10 and at MARS/IAD Sept. 17, 18, & 19. I'd love to go up but it doesn't make sense when Md. is so much closer for me.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

This may be my first show! Does anyone know exactly where this will be held so I can get an aprox distance/time.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

steelyphil said:


> This may be my first show! Does anyone know exactly where this will be held so I can get an aprox distance/time.


Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I haven't been to this show in a while. I'm kinda excited to go.
See ya'll tomorrow! I'll more than likely be hanging out by BlackJungle a lot. I'll be wearing a white Biggie shirt and black shorts.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be there, anyone who doesn't know me I'm about 6'4", will be wearing a martial arts dojo t shirt, probably near black jungle, and probably talking to julio


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

skipped this one been so busy havnt had time for anything frog related in a while... but hope to catch up with everyone soon let me know how the show was. and if there was anything really cool


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I'll be there, anyone who doesn't know me I'm about 6'4", will be wearing a martial arts dojo t shirt, probably near black jungle, and probably talking to julio


Sorry i missed you guys at the show, picked up a ton of flies and crickets to feed the frogs since i was short on food this week


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I saw Jeff and his gf there, they talked me into getting another 36*18*24 exo terra - I talked the sellers into $150!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Wow, had a great time. I for sure am glad I am not in the market for any snakes because I think I would be there for ever deciding. They are sooo many snakes there. Good thing black jungle had a good ammount of choices that wasn't too overwhelming although I did already have my mind set on Auratus. Yes, I got my first frogs! Two Green and Black Auratus, pics in another thread. I also picked up some plants and fan.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah I saw Jeff and his gf there, they talked me into getting another 36*18*24 exo terra - I talked the sellers into $150!!!!!!!!!!!!!


talked you into it?? You had your eyes on that before we even got there


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Come on I gotta blame it on someone


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Had a nice time at the expo as usual. It was good running into a couple of you guys... Sorry I missed the others. I had to get in and out quick because I was with my little niece. I came home with a bunch of supplies... now on to the next tank! Stay tuned folks.


----------

